# A New Beer For Me, Czechvar....



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2007)

I happened across this beer in my local beer store, and had to try it.... I have to say, its damn fu*kin good.....

Anyone else tried this??? Roman??? Pisis???

The beer "Czechvar" is distinguished by its fine, delicious, slightly sweetish taste, with pleasant hop scent and bitterness. Its taste represents a perfect harmony from the specific flavor of Moravian malt, fine Saaz hops from northern Bohemia and the high-quality, crystal clear water. The water is drawn via 300meter deep artesian wells from a 10,000 year-old Ice Age lake, located under our brewery. Pristine pure this water helps give Czechvar its delicious taste. The unique properties of the basic materials are enhanced in B.B.N.P., which is nowadays one of the most dynamically growing Czech firms, by the long tradition from generations of brewers who have raised this beer to its current form. The result of all the above is the top-quality taste, balanced to an extent that invite you for another draft.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Same guys that makes Budvar Budweiser?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Never had that one, but if it tastes anything like Budvar or Pilsner Urquel then it is a damn good beer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

WORD!


----------



## Udet (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan:

Did you write that review? If so, you should become a beer reviewer...

Or did you take it from elsewhere?


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 29, 2007)

oh , Czech beer, certainly one of the best. And "Staropramen" is my all time favourite))


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Right off the label, mate.

And Les, never heard of that one. But based upon the description, I would have bought it too.

Sooooo... how much??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen that beer in my local liquor store - gotta give it a try!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Joe.... drink one for me ! Then tell me how I liked it !!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2007)

Wilco!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 29, 2007)

It sounds like a top drop, I'm drinking heineken at the moment.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2007)

Tonight I had seared tuna with wasabi - so the Sapporo came out.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wassah Bobbie!! 

I'm having some Samuel Adams. Watching the Patriots hopefully get their arse kicked.


----------



## seesul (Dec 30, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I happened across this beer in my local beer store, and had to try it.... I have to say, its damn fu*kin good.....
> 
> Anyone else tried this??? Roman??? Pisis???
> 
> The beer "Czechvar" is distinguished by its fine, delicious, slightly sweetish taste, with pleasant hop scent and bitterness. Its taste represents a perfect harmony from the specific flavor of Moravian malt, fine Saaz hops from northern Bohemia and the high-quality, crystal clear water. The water is drawn via 300meter deep artesian wells from a 10,000 year-old Ice Age lake, located under our brewery. Pristine pure this water helps give Czechvar its delicious taste. The unique properties of the basic materials are enhanced in B.B.N.P., which is nowadays one of the most dynamically growing Czech firms, by the long tradition from generations of brewers who have raised this beer to its current form. The result of all the above is the top-quality taste, balanced to an extent that invite you for another draft.



Well Les,
so for a first time in your life you drunk a real Bud
I drunk it in N.Y. last year for a first time and never before. After I got back home found out that this is our Budweiser. Don´t know if you guys know it but Budweiser is the original Czech Beer and also a trade mark. The brewery is in Ceske Budejovice whose German name is Budweis...
Our country fights all over the world with that damn American Bud for the trade mark as it was really stolen. In some countries (perhabs China and some European countries) we won, in some countries as USA we lost. On my opinion there are very strong lawyers in USA. And that´s why we have to use Czechvar there instead of Budweiser in USA.
Anyway American Bud is a piss beer for me and has nothing to do with that original Czech Budweiser. So no wonder Les you like Czechvar. Am I right Adler?
And BTW, Budvar (in Czech) or Budweiser (international) is one of the official sponsors of Czech Ice Hockey Team. There´s a Ice Hockey Word Championship in Canada in May 2008, I´m curious under which name this beer will be presented there

*Disputes concerning registered trademarks

The history of disputes regarding the registered trademark of Budweiser Budvar dates back to the beginning of the last century. For decades, the representatives of one of the large american breweries tried to purchase from Budweiser Budvar the rights to its trademarks, first of all only for the territory of the USA. They managed to do this before the start of World War II. with the aim of attaining registered trademarks for Budweiser Budvar in other countries and the representatives of American brewery still continue with their activities today.
*
_*Budweiser Budvar has to defend its historical rights to the registered trademarks against legal attacks from the Anheuser-Burch company in more than 40 legal disputes and a further more than 70 administrative proceedings currently before patent offices throughout the world. The majority of legal decisions confirm the rights of Budweiser Budvar to its registered trademarks. Recently, Budweiser Budvar achieved important victories in the legal trademark disputes, for example, in Great Britain, Australia, Japan, South Korea, Greece, Portugal, Denmark, Sweden, Finland and New Zealand. *_

Source: Budweiser Budvar - ÃšvodnÃ* strÃ¡nka


----------



## seesul (Dec 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Right off the label, mate.
> 
> And Les, never heard of that one. But based upon the description, I would have bought it too.
> 
> Sooooo... how much??



Do it Matt, it´s an order and you never gonna buy American Bud more


----------



## seesul (Dec 30, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I've seen that beer in my local liquor store - gotta give it a try!



Just do it Joe and let me know then- you won´t be dissapointed. This beer is brewed in the same country where they produce L-39...


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 30, 2007)

seesul said:


> Well Les,
> Anyway American Bud is a piss beer for me and has nothing to do with that original Czech Budweiser.



that's definately true 

BTW , the Staropramen which is brewed in Klin (small town in Russia 40 km north of Moscow) tastes somehow different as the original one in Praque


----------



## seesul (Dec 30, 2007)

Ramirezzz said:


> that's definately true
> 
> BTW , the Staropramen which is brewed in Klin (small town in Russia 40 km north of Moscow) tastes somehow different as the original one in Praque



That´s strange. Anyway, Staropramen is my favourite beer as well. It´s a bit bitter than Budweiser and I like bitter beers.
Greeting to Russia


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

Interesting Roman, thx for the reply.... Its great having International pals, aint it guys????

I for one, could never even compare the 2 "Real" Budweisers.... Domestic Pisswater Beers are a bane upon society.... The whole "its cheap man, u can get wasted for cheap.." Redneck metality gets on my nerves... As I am a "worldly" man, and have traveled the globe, I can tell u that this beer is great..... 

It cost me around $8.50 for a sixpack, or 153.44 Czech Koruna, 
208.14 Russian Ruble, 5.76 Euro, 9.70 Aussie Dollars, 4.26 British Pounds.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

seesul said:


> Well Les,
> so for a first time in your life you drunk a real Bud
> I drunk it in N.Y. last year for a first time and never before. After I got back home found out that this is our Budweiser. Don´t know if you guys know it but Budweiser is the original Czech Beer and also a trade mark. The brewery is in Ceske Budejovice whose German name is Budweis...
> Our country fights all over the world with that damn American Bud for the trade mark as it was really stolen. In some countries (perhabs China and some European countries) we won, in some countries as USA we lost. On my opinion there are very strong lawyers in USA. And that´s why we have to use Czechvar there instead of Budweiser in USA.
> ...



Aha so I have drinkin this. Here in Germany it is called Budvar. I allways argue with other Americans and tell them how this is the real Budweiser and how much it owns American Budweiser.

German and Czech Beers in my opinion are the best beers in the world, hands down and no arguement. 

Dan when you get over here next summer I will have to take you on a beer tasting tour of Germany.

Right now however I am drinking a good German Hauf Pilsner from the brewery right down the street.

*Oh and by the way fake American Budweiser sucks!!!!*


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Aha so I have drinkin this. Here in Germany it is called Budvar. I allways argue with other Americans and tell them how this is the real Budweiser and how much it owns American Budweiser.


In Berlin you can find without any problems an original imported Budweiser (it's called Budweiser-Budvar) which has almost the same price as the german beers. Is it the same beer that you mean in your post?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

LMFAO.... Ur damn right we're goin on a drinkin tour.... I do believe there is a difference between the Budvar u drink in Germany, and the Czechvar I am currently drinking.... Its only 5% Alchohol...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

Ramirezzz said:


> In Berlin you can find without any problems an original imported Budweiser (it's called Budweiser-Budvar) which has almost the same price as the german beers. Is it the same beer that you mean in your post?



Yes I am talking about the good Czech Budvar. You do not need to go to Berlin to get it either. I can get it right here where I live.

I just rarely buy it. It is one of the best beers but I also think the beers from my local area here Bavaria are just as good.



lesofprimus said:


> LMFAO.... Ur damn right we're goin on a drinkin tour.... I do believe there is a difference between the Budvar u drink in Germany, and the Czechvar I am currently drinking.... Its only 5% Alchohol...



No its the same and the alcohol content is the same as well.

_"Budějovický Budvar is a brewery in the Czech Republic that is best known for brewing a beer known as Czechvar in the United States and Canada[1], Budweiser Budvar in various countries (including the Czech Republic, United Kingdom, and Germany) and Budějovický Budvar in the rest of the world. The dual name is due to a trademark dispute with the Anheuser-Busch Company, makers of the American Budweiser brand.

Budweiser Budvar Czech Premium Lager / Czechvar (Red Label): The classic Budějovický Budvar lager. Contains 5% alcohol by volume.

Budweiser Budvar Pale Beer (Gold Label): Marketed as a more accessible beer than the red label. Contains 4% alcohol by volume. 

Budweiser Budvar Premium Dark Lager (Black Label): This beer is brewed in the same style as the red label, but is brewed from three different kinds of barley malts. Contains 4.7% alcohol by volume. 

Budweiser Budvar non-alcoholic beer (Green Label): A non-alcohol version. Contains a maximum of 0.5% alcohol by volume. 

Bud Super Strong (Dark Red Label): This beer is marketed as the super-premium member of the Budvar family. Contains 7.6% alcohol by volume. 

Budweiser Budvar Yeast Lager: Unlike the other Budvar beers, Yeast Lager is served in kegs, not bottles. 5% alcohol by volume. 

Pardál: Budvar calls Pardál "the perfect beer for sharp and full bitter flavoured beer lovers." Contains 3.8% alcohol by volume."_
BudÄ›jovickÃ½ Budvar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2007)

German and Czech Beers in my opinion are the best beers in the world, hands down and no arguement. 
[/QUOTE]

I would say together with the belgians


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

The Belgians do make great beers but I would still rank the Brits and Irish above them.

Everyone please refer yourself to this thread when it comes to the talk about best beers.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/what-best-beer-world-poll-2392-51.html


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anybody here taken the coors tour in colorado? I did, let me tell you it is amazing. The guide actually let me sample coors light before its "thinned". i try german and czech beers ouite a bit belgium beers also(stella atois my fave) but the real coors light was great! good thick taste, problem with the stuff is its 14% alcohol, but from what i remember it still had a great taste to it


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2007)

Never had it but as all the Europeans have said if it is anything like Budvar it will be excellent.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

It is i think....kinda fuzzy after it.


----------



## seesul (Jan 1, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Never had it but as all the Europeans have said if it is anything like Budvar it will be excellent.


----------



## seesul (Jan 2, 2008)

there´s a good joke here in our country- if you wanna see the difference between the original Czech Budweiser (Budvar,Czechvar) and American Bud, do this:
1) buy 2 bottles of Czech Budweiser
2) drink out one bottle and wait untill you need to piss
3) piss into the epmty bottle
4) now, having one sample of Czech Budweiser and one sample of American Bud,taste and compare both bottles

8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 2, 2008)

So true seesul


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Have any of you tried Tiger beer in Thailand ? mind blowing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 2, 2008)

You just need to be careful when buying imported beer in Green or Clear bottles. Long trip overseas and exposure to light caused the beer in these bottles (to a lesser extent brown bottle as well) to get skunky. Ruins the whole experience to me. I've heard other "experts" say it does not affect the taste of the beers, but I dis-agree.
Bought 2 six packs of Pilsner Urquel and both were verys skunked and undrinkable. 
Seems they not put this beer in cans, but I have yet to find any;(


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, Heineken export is sold in green bottles while here in the NL it is slod in brown ones. Here it is at least drinkable, in the green bottles it tastes like it came from the toilet


----------



## seesul (Jan 2, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You just need to be careful when buying imported beer in Green or Clear bottles. Long trip overseas and exposure to light caused the beer in these bottles (to a lesser extent brown bottle as well) to get skunky. Ruins the whole experience to me. I've heard other "experts" say it does not affect the taste of the beers, but I dis-agree.
> Bought 2 six packs of Pilsner Urquel and both were verys skunked and undrinkable.
> Seems they not put this beer in cans, but I have yet to find any;(



Interesting. I prefer draught beer, that should be safe...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, just bought a 6 pack - LOVE IT!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2008)

Frickin awesome Joe....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm on my 2nd one right now!


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm on my 2nd one right now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

All beer here is sold in brown bottles or cans. I prefer the brown bottles.


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

I´m happy I live in the country where the beer is not as expensive as in USA or Germany...yet ...
That´s why I prefer draught beer...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, when I was in the Czech republic back in '99, I payed (roughly recalculated) about 35 eurocent for half a liter of Urquel while in the NL it costed about 2 euro at that time. Never drank so much beer in so little time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

seesul said:


> I´m happy I live in the country where the beer is not as expensive as in USA or Germany...yet ...
> That´s why I prefer draught beer...



I dont find beer here expensive at all. I can buy a rack of 24 beers in .5 LT Bottles for 9 Euros plus 3 Euro Pfand. I get the 3 Euros back when I bring the rack back.

A draught beer costs about 2 Euros to 2.50 Euros.

Draught beer ofcourse tastes the best.


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I dont find beer here expensive at all. I can buy a rack of 24 beers in .5 LT Bottles for 9 Euros plus 3 Euro Pfand. I get the 3 Euros back when I bring the rack back.
> 
> A draught beer costs about 2 Euros to 2.50 Euros.
> 
> Draught beer ofcourse tastes the best.



Yep Adler, I know beer in bottles isn´t expensive.
But when I go to pub, I pay 70 cents for half of liter, 1 Euro for Pilsener Urquell which is the most expensive beer here. I mean draught beer...


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Yep, when I was in the Czech republic back in '99, I payed (roughly recalculated) about 35 eurocent for half a liter of Urquel while in the NL it costed about 2 euro at that time. Never drank so much beer in so little time



Yes Marcel, this is always heartbreaking for me when I have to pay for 5 beers in Netherland, Germany or Italy. I never say anything about the beer price there to my wife. Otherwise she would never let me go again for a bussines trip


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys are killing me. Being born in a country where the majority think Bud and Miller are the best Beers around. Then they look at me with  when I drink the stuff the rest of the world knows is the good stuff!!!
Someday, after I win the lotery it will be a trip to Europe to sample the best the world has to offer!!! Otherwise I'll have to get the home brewing equipement operational again and start making my own once more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

seesul said:


> Yep Adler, I know beer in bottles isn´t expensive.
> But when I go to pub, I pay 70 cents for half of liter, 1 Euro for Pilsener Urquell which is the most expensive beer here. I mean draught beer...



Really? The cheapest I can get a draught beer here is about 1.50 Euro.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Really? The cheapest I can get a draught beer here is about 1.50 Euro.



Yep Adler the Czech republic is heaven for beer drinkers  , I hope I'll have an opportunity to go there again, soon


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Yep Adler the Czech republic is heaven for beer drinkers  , I hope I'll have an opportunity to go there again, soon



let me know the term of your trip Marcel8)


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You guys are killing me. Being born in a country where the majority think Bud and Miller are the best Beers around. Then they look at me with  when I drink the stuff the rest of the world knows is the good stuff!!!
> Someday, after I win the lotery it will be a trip to Europe to sample the best the world has to offer!!! Otherwise I'll have to get the home brewing equipement operational again and start making my own once more.



Buck, hope you´ll win soon


----------



## Pisis (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an update Beer thread what we have here! And look who's in charge... A Czecho!  
I've always said that the Czech beer is the best in the universe. It is actually cheaper than water here... 



> Beer is a major part of Czech culture and statistics show that it's plays bigger part in the lives of Czech people than in any other country in the world- and by a distance. Whereas the average Americas consumes 81 liters per year, the average Brit 99 liters, the Czech's consume 156 liters per person.
> 
> In the Czech Republic, you can drink beer in pubs, café's, street vendors and the public libraries. Anywhere. It is usual to see a Czech man sitting with his kids outside an ice cream parlor drinking a beer while his kids slurp down ice cream. Just to give you even more of an idea of its popularity, a famous saying in the country is "Beer makes beautiful bodies".
> 
> ...


source: Prague Blog - Traditional Czech beverages



> What to drink ?
> The most famous Czech drink is beer (pivo). A half-litter glass is often cheaper than a Coke or cup of coffee. The best-known Czech beer is Pilsner. Its name is derived from a town in western Bohemia called Plzen (Pilsen in German). Usually each pub is supplied by a single brewery. It means only one brand of beer is available, but several types might be on offer. The usual type is draught light beer (svetle) and in a number of beer halls serve special strong dark lagers (tmave). If you would like to taste an original Czech liqueur, order Becherovka. It is a bitter-sweet, yellow herbal drink. It can be served both as an aperitif and a liqueur or diluted with tonic.


source: Czech Travel Guide: eating drinking

And one more here: Czech Beer - Associated Content

*Oh, and I'd almost forget one important fact! Hehehe... *List of countries by beer consumption per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (guess who is the leading country  --- and compare with number of inhabitants )


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 3, 2008)

CHIMAY BLUE.....

It's kinda a cross between Ice cream, sex and piloting a TA-152..

they also make white and red label...

_sorry i couldn't find a larger pic  _
*
I meant to put this in the best beers thread... move it if you like. Thanks*



.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2008)

The Blue is easily the best of the three. One of my favourite beers.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2008)

seesul said:


> let me know the term of your trip Marcel8)



Oh, it won't probably be this year  But mybe next year or so


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> CHIMAY BLUE.....
> 
> It's kinda a cross between Ice cream, sex and piloting a TA-152..
> 
> ...



Never heard about it before. Where is it from? Belgium?

Anyway, that guy in my siggy visited me here in 2005 for a first time and since that he doesn´t drink anything else than Pilsener. In 2006 we visited him in USA and the result? 2 ash cans full of beer bottles (Pilsener for sure) after 10 days. Don´t ya believe? Look at the picture . I think I´ve already posted it somewhere...
So at least one American believes Pilsener is one of the best beers


----------



## Pisis (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you smuggle those or buy 'em in the US? I think the 2nd option, right?
Anyway, nice!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love a good Pilsner, just wish I could get some imported stuff that didn't smell like roadkill.


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2008)

Pisis said:


> Did you smuggle those or buy 'em in the US? I think the 2nd option, right?
> Anyway, nice!



Sure, we bought it there...In fact our friend before we arrived...It wouldn´t be easy to smuggle more or less 20 sixpacks
We smuggled slivovice back then. 2 litres in 7UP bottle. My friend was wondering why we brought 7UP to U.S... After we opened and he smelled the wind of Moravia, he understood and laughed like a kid


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 4, 2008)

seesul said:


> Never heard about it before. Where is it from? Belgium?



yes, Belgium... made by monks....

.


----------



## Erich (Jan 4, 2008)

Raman, Joe didn't drink all that Bier !! Mein Gott

Gruß


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> yes, Belgium... made by monks....
> 
> .


Well, originally Beer was produced by monks.























Beer in the Middle Ages
________________________________________________________

By the way, I've found also this. In German means "Light".


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

Erich said:


> Raman, Joe didn't drink all that Bier !! Mein Gott
> 
> Gruß



no erich, we were two czechs and joe 
but joe loves a beer.when he was here, he drunk nothing but beer.no water.
he really drinks it like a czech.and never got drunk!8)


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

I attached some examples. It is impossible to find pics without a beer
Anyway, my favourite one is that last one with Willi Reschke...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

We have a nice Monestary about 30 minutes from here and the monks there still brew there beer out of tradition though traditional methods. It is a very strong but very good and flavorable beer.


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We have a nice Monestary about 30 minutes from here and the monks there still brew there beer out of tradition though traditional methods. It is a very strong but very good and flavorable beer.



Pure or virgin beer, I´d say. But do you like it more than traditional beer? Once I tasted it. It is something special but I prefer normal beer.
Once in München I drunk weizen beer and result


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2008)

Freakin great shot of Willi and Joe, Roman..... GREAT shot.....


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Freakin great shot of Willi and Joe, Roman..... GREAT shot.....



O.K. later I put more pics into pic album, but you´ve seen this, yes?
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We have a nice Monestary about 30 minutes from here and the monks there still brew there beer out of tradition though traditional methods. It is a very strong but very good and flavorable beer.


What's the name of that brand?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Seesul, just saw those pics for the first time. That must have been an experience, two warriors from differant sides of battle now friends telling storys wow Did they talk about the day Joe was shot down?


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Seesul, just saw those pics for the first time. That must have been an experience, two warriors from differant sides of battle now friends telling storys wow Did they talk about the day Joe was shot down?



Wilbur,

it was one of the best experiences I had in my life. Yes, they talked to each other a lot, the problem was my translation as I had to switch my brain from English to German and Czech and oposite as I had to translate to Willi, Joe, and my Czech friends.
Both of them were very touched and there also were some tears, also in my eyes.
They also spoke about that day when Joe bailed out and Willi had to emergency land (see http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html ) after shooting down one B-17 of the Joe´s squadron (20th).
Willi Reschke has visited us here in 2006 and was at the emergency landing spot and even met eye witnesses of his landing, see Warbird Photo Album - Willi Reschke

Yes, I guess nothing´s gonna beat this experience...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

seesul said:


> Pure or virgin beer, I´d say. But do you like it more than traditional beer? Once I tasted it. It is something special but I prefer normal beer.



Yes I prefer Normal beer but as a every once in while beer it is a very good beer.



seesul said:


> Once in München I drunk weizen beer and result



Weizen Bier is amazing. I really enjoy the taste.

Krystal Weizen (Crystal Wheat Beer) is my favorite but yeah it can cause gas, especially if you drink it was radishes.

Hefeweizen is more fuller and has more yeast in it. It tastes very good as well but it is like drinking a loaf of bread.



Pisis said:


> What's the name of that brand?



There is no name or brand. They do not sell it in bottles or anything like that. You can only get it if you go to the monestary. You either have to drink it there, buy a keg or bring your own bottles.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes I prefer Normal beer but as a every once in while beer it is a very good beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats sounds great adler if i send you some bottles will you get me some?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

I would love to, but I cant send them in the mail.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn! gotta figure out a way to get them here


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2008)

Me and Seesul will have one or two on you guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2008)

How close do u two guys to each other Pisis???


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know. I think Roman lives in Zlín. But the Czech Republic isn't THAT big, it has apt. 390 miles from West to East and probably a half of this lenght from North to South.






You travel approximately four to seven hours from the Western corner to Eastern, depending on the traffic (car is quicker than bus, train is the slowest).


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2008)

And if I recall correctly, ur runnin around the streets of Prague arent u???


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, ur right.


----------



## seesul (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pisis and Dan,

yes, we´re approx 190 miles apart, so 3,5 hours to drive under normal conditions. In the nite time it goes faster.
I´m often in Prague for a bussines trips.
Anyway, the good thing is the good beer is here all over8)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2008)

seesul said:


> Hi Pisis and Dan,
> 
> yes, we´re approx 190 miles apart, so 3,5 hours to drive under normal conditions. In the nite time it goes faster.
> I´m often in Prague for a bussines trips.
> Anyway, the good thing is the good beer is here all over8)


Gotta meet for a beer. And I need to invite you to colonel Jan Wiener's lecture that I organize every 3 months.


----------



## seesul (Jan 20, 2008)

Pisis said:


> Gotta meet for a beer. And I need to invite you to colonel Jan Wiener's lecture that I organize every 3 months.



no problem.let ya know when...


----------



## seesul (Feb 24, 2009)

Pisis, when there´s a next lecture?


----------



## Torch (Feb 24, 2009)

Czechvar is a good one as is Chimay Blue label, FlyboyJ you go to Tipsey's yet of C470 and Bowles? not only in the glass case but to the left of the coolers there's a door that goes into a side room with tons of beer and ales I never heard of, pretty good slection of brews there. Also got turned on by Polish beers, Tyskie and Zywiec are excellent also, on par with the Czechs.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Great, now it looks like the no beer diet will have to be broken again!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2009)

Torch said:


> Czechvar is a good one as is Chimay Blue label, FlyboyJ you go to Tipsey's yet of C470 and Bowles? not only in the glass case but to the left of the coolers there's a door that goes into a side room with tons of beer and ales I never heard of, pretty good slection of brews there. Also got turned on by Polish beers, Tyskie and Zywiec are excellent also, on par with the Czechs.



I go to Tipsy's all the time! Will try the Polish beers next!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope you guys are happy!!! Wen't to the local Liquor store that only carries imported and MicroBrew Beers tonight and picked up a six pack of Czechvar. I'll prelude this by saying that as of late (the last 2 or 3 years) I've been drinking mainly Dark Ales and other highly flavored Ales and have not had a decent Lager for a long time.
Well, I'm on my second bottle of Czechvar in less that 15 minutes so I think it passes the taste test. I was expecting it to be a little skunky as is my experience with imports bottled in the Green glass, but the guys at this store know thier beer and stored it out of the sunlight and in cool temps, owner maintains 60 degrees in the store at all times, and this was in the cooler anyway.
I like it!!!! I'll be on my third bottle shortly. Hope I make it to work tomorrow


----------



## seesul (Feb 26, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I hope you guys are happy!!! Wen't to the local Liquor store that only carries imported and MicroBrew Beers tonight and picked up a six pack of Czechvar. I'll prelude this by saying that as of late (the last 2 or 3 years) I've been drinking mainly Dark Ales and other highly flavored Ales and have not had a decent Lager for a long time.
> Well, I'm on my second bottle of Czechvar in less that 15 minutes so I think it passes the taste test. I was expecting it to be a little skunky as is my experience with imports bottled in the Green glass, but the guys at this store know thier beer and stored it out of the sunlight and in cool temps, owner maintains 60 degrees in the store at all times, and this was in the cooler anyway.
> I like it!!!! I'll be on my third bottle shortly. Hope I make it to work tomorrow



Glad to hear you like it! Now you know how does the REAL Budweiser taste...
Was it in cans or bottles?
Are you alive?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I made it through the night It was in bottles. I drank four of them last night, pretty light on alchohol content so didn't feel the effect.
Only one bottle had a slight skunk smell to it, but I did as the owner of the store I bought them from told me. Poured it into a glass and let it sit for a little, seemed to take away the smell.
I did remind me very much of the Czech Pilsner I used to make when I was into Homebrewing, kind of a creamy mouthfeel, nice balance between the malt and Hops. In my mind half the fun of driking a good beer is sniffing the Hop aroma.
I can see drinking this while I Barbeque some Pork in the smoker this summer, even though I'm not supposed to be drinking alchohol, or eating BBQ'ed Pork for that matter!


----------

